# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  من نحن

## الحصن نيوز

*
*الحصن نيوز....كلنا صحفيون في رحم الحقيقة*  

*الحصن نيوز ..محاولة جاده لفتح كل تلك الابواب التي اغلقها الاعلام في وجه الشباب أو في وجه الحقيقه .. متذرعاً بطيش الشباب.. ولون الحقيقة.. ومقاس الصفحة ومقص الرقيب ..* 
*الحصن نيوز.. تجاوز قبل ولادته تلك الاعراض المرضية الراغبه في رسم ملامحه بلونٍ رمادي باهت .. فولد مستقلاً . شبابياً.. جاداً .. كصحيفة الكترونية .. كموقع اخباري .. كوكالة انباء أردنية.. عربية .. عالمية .. الكترونية ..* 
*ولد يكره اللون الرمادي .. ويحب الوطن .. ولد وبيده قلمٌ وورقة بكر وحنجرة مثقلة باصوات الجميع ..* *حتى تلك التي خرجت من صدور اصحابها بشيء من الخجل المبرر كهمساتٍ من تحت التراب وتوحدت بحنجرته ..* 
*الحصن نيوز .. ولد على عتبات شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية التي حملت منذ انطلاقها شعار ((**معاً نصنع التغيير .. فالحصن حصننا .. ونحنُ فرسان التغيير )) .. ولد يحمل رساله ..وهدف .. وصوت الجميع ..*
*ولد كأول موقع من نوعة.. لآن الساحة العربية الاعلامية خالية من الصحافة الالكترونية الجاده والمستقله التي يكتبها ويحررها الشباب بأنفسهم بكل حرية ومسؤولية دون توجيهات أو خطوط حمراء ..*
*الحصن نيوز .. بشعاره (( كلنا صحفيون في رحم الحقيقة )) تتيح لك أن تكون مراسلاً صحفيا معنا أو ترسل أي خبر أو مقال أو قضية أو تعليق.*
*الحصن نيوز ينطلق اليوم بعد التوقف لضرورات فنية وتقنية تجريبية ..* *وسننطلق قريباً بكل طاقتنا وثقلنا حالما تنتهي هذه الضرورات ..*
*الحصن نيوز..يرحب بكم جميعا وبكل تلك الاقلام التي تشاركنا الحلم ..بكم يستمر الحلم ونقوى على الاستمرار ليبقى شعارنا (( تصل اقلامنا حيث لا تصل عيون الآخرين ))*

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------


## shams spring

*اهلا من جديد ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع ,,  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

